# Legal Buds



## Multiverse45 (Sep 27, 2012)

Some People are actually dumb drrrrr I see homies asking what legal bud is and they keep saying marijuana marijuana marijuana no it isn't they are compressed plant material and some are just plants that have not weed but bud like properties.A LOT of people don't like them but I can no longer smoke MJ because that stupid herbal incense F'd up my receptors & they don't tell you what plants they use because the plants are common and they don't want you to get them for yourself.also what if somebody is allergic to or has an adverse reaction to one of these plants.But my opion is I personally like these fake ass legal buds because of of their flavours like I said dumb herbal incense almost killed me and because of it I can't use Sweet mary any-mo.so I now earn $$$ cultivating but I do personally like some legal bud because some do have relaxing flavours just like herbal shisha who knows what herbs they use in that either but they do help the weed withdrawls and you know we all get them if we gotta quit.non addictive my foot but I am looking forward to your comments good bad & about dumb peeps who keep saying legal bud is mary jane thanks my pot using friends......


----------



## dc4 (Sep 27, 2012)

What if you took a long ass no smoking break and excersized regularily, methinks you could get your tolerance back down to enjoying mary;.


----------



## zeks14 (Sep 28, 2012)

ii would never smoke something like that i saw these few years ago and it looks like bud but it isint just like you say some people dont know shit  i mean cmon.

im really sorry that it fucked you up and you no longer cant smoke MJ :I but like the comment above. Take a break, do some sports and so on
My story is like that i smoked when i was 16 i smoked about half a year then i stopped becuse i smoked weed that had glass sprayed over it and you cant see it becuse it looks like Tricoms
and it fucked my lungs and throat up :S then from my brake started smoking again when i was 17 and smoked all till now and im 20 now (16.nov) and ill smoke till i die 
And i did a recovery.
What happens when you smoke buds that have sprayed on glass you start spitting blood after you second joint, next day hard to breathe third day you feel alot of pain in you're chest and if you arent late you dont need to get tubed etc.


----------



## dc4 (Sep 28, 2012)

Personally I'd rather not smoke anything even if the synthetic weed is the only thing that would get me high, because, man, it's almost non-tested synthetic cannabinoids, they can cause lots of shit happening to you! I hope you get rid of your bad habits


----------



## Dubsy (Sep 28, 2012)

that fake stuff is plant matter dipd in chemicals its like crack i dont recommend it made me very sick once stopping


----------



## Whatstrain (Sep 28, 2012)

Multiverse45 said:


> Some People are actually dumb drrrrr I see homies asking what legal bud is and they keep saying marijuana marijuana marijuana no it isn't they are compressed plant material and some are just plants that have not weed but bud like properties.A LOT of people don't like them but I can no longer smoke MJ because that stupid herbal incense F'd up my receptors & they don't tell you what plants they use because the plants are common and they don't want you to get them for yourself.also what if somebody is allergic to or has an adverse reaction to one of these plants.But my opion is I personally like these fake ass legal buds because of of their flavours like I said dumb herbal incense almost killed me and because of it I can't use Sweet mary any-mo.so I now earn $$$ cultivating but I do personally like some legal bud because some do have relaxing flavours just like herbal shisha who knows what herbs they use in that either but they do help the weed withdrawls and you know we all get them if we gotta quit.non addictive my foot but I am looking forward to your comments good bad & about dumb peeps who keep saying legal bud is mary jane thanks my pot using friends......



I had a horrible reaction to AMM-compound in "legal bud", fucked up how i got high for atleast 2 months and i still cant smoke in the cold and come back in without getting sick from the rush. i did take a tolerance break though and its all good now with the exception i have a limit to how much ill smoke and i dont go past that.


----------



## Multiverse45 (Sep 29, 2012)

Right on guys actually that's what I'm gonna do because we're getting UAs at work anyway & when I say legal buds I mean the shtuff from international oddities and legalbuds.com they only sell natural plant matter.I don't want anyone to feel sorry for me cuz I'm the idiot who decided to try it.


----------



## Multiverse45 (Sep 29, 2012)

And to zeks14 I AM SORRY because dicks will do anything just to add a little weight to their product they don't give a fuck what happens to you personally I have the knowledge to produce pure drugs I just don't want to go to prision but if I did I wouldn't step on any of it because I do care about quality of life you didn't ask to be put on this shit-hole planet but since your here you should be able to enjoy it to the fullest extent


----------



## dc4 (Sep 29, 2012)

Dude, it's not just plant matter. It all is sprayed with some kind of synthetic drugs, either synthetic cannabinoids or worse shit, either way, it's comepletely not tested and is dangerous.


----------



## cmbajr (Oct 1, 2012)

Fuck that legal shit! All I have to say.


----------



## QuikSnatch (Oct 14, 2012)

I used to manufacture and distribute (herbal incense) Damiana leaves sprayed with JWH-018 dissolved in pure acetone. (not denaturized) That stuff was GREAT! Almost the same as MJ.The problem was when the gov'mnt banned that substance, more potent and damaging chems took it's place; AM-2201.Talk about being fuckin HIGH!That substance has also been known to cause withdrawals including severe panic attacks lasting weeks and it emulates psychosis! I have witnessed this and it scared the shit out of me!Just thought I would share my input because I used to make the stuff by the lbs.


----------



## laciew (May 14, 2013)

Multiverse45 said:


> Some People are actually dumb drrrrr I see homies asking what legal bud is and they keep saying marijuana marijuana marijuana no it isn't they are compressed plant material and some are just plants that have not weed but bud like properties.A LOT of people don't like them but I can no longer smoke MJ because that stupid herbal incense F'd up my receptors & they don't tell you what plants they use because the plants are common and they don't want you to get them for yourself.also what if somebody is allergic to or has an adverse reaction to one of these plants.But my opion is I personally like these fake ass legal buds because of of their flavours like I said dumb herbal incense almost killed me and because of it I can't use Sweet mary any-mo.so I now earn $$$ cultivating but I do personally like some legal bud because some do have relaxing flavours just like herbal shisha who knows what herbs they use in that either but they do help the weed withdrawls and you know we all get them if we gotta quit.non addictive my foot but I am looking forward to your comments good bad & about dumb peeps who keep saying legal bud is mary jane thanks my pot using friends......


these are my favorite three: Bizzaro, amsterdam attic and wtf

check out http://herbalincenselocator.com for the latest in locations online.​


*​*


----------

